# Wildschweine????



## Spcialized Fan (7. November 2008)

Hallo, 
ich wollt mich nur mal informieren wie es mit Wildschweinen in der Gegend um Nürnberg und Hersbruck so aussieht. Ich fahre z.B. oft den Röthenbachklammtrail beim Birkensee.
Gibt es in der Gegend überhaupt Wildschweine? Seit ihr welchen begegnet? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Wildschweinen (laufen sie einfach weg, oder sind sie aggressiv und greifen an)?


----------



## Osama (7. November 2008)

Eine Bache mit Frischlingen ist defenitiv Saugefährlich
 (oh mann der war gut)
Ansonsten würde ich sagen kommt es auf die stimmung an. Sicher nicht so gefährlich wie Halterlose Hunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombera (7. November 2008)

Anhand der Verwüstungen im Wald gibt es einige, die kommen in Zabo nachts bis in die Gärten. Normalerweise rennen Sie weg, aber man weiss ja nie.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. November 2008)

hmmm, hmm, hmmmm, bin jetzt schon öfter welchen begegnet, allerdings bei uns an der tschechischn grenz'. würd behaupten, einfach weitergehn/-fahrn und niad anschaun is am besten. so einfach davongrennt sinds aber noch nie. die haben die ruhe weg...

weil sowos wüi i niad im bein haben:


----------



## KONA_pepe (7. November 2008)

Wenn de im Wald Stellen siehst, an denen der Bonden wie umgegraben aussieht oder Baumstämme, die am unteren Teil wie glatt geschliffen  aussehen, dann gibts da Wildschweine 

Je mehr von solchen Stellen je mehr Wildschweine sin da auch...


----------



## ragazza (7. November 2008)

Also ich war schon als Kind mit den Eltern viel im Wald wandern,dann mitm eigenen Kind und auch heut noch mehrere Stunden pro Woche,aber ich hab noch nie ein Wildschwein in freier Natur gesehen,immer nur deren markante Spuren (Suhlen,Feldverwüstungen etc.).Würd echt gern mal eins beobachten.
 Ansonsten hab ich alles schon durch,vom streunenden Dobermann bis zum Dax oder nem seltenen schwarzen Fuchs.Sogar die fast augestorbene Kreuzotter hab ich mal aufgeschreckt.Nur die Wilsäue gehen mir aus dem Weg


----------



## kamrehn (7. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Also ich war schon als Kind mit den Eltern viel im Wald wandern,dann mitm eigenen Kind und auch heut noch mehrere Stunden pro Woche,aber ich hab noch nie ein Wildschwein in freier Natur gesehen,immer nur deren markante Spuren (Suhlen,Feldverwüstungen etc.).Würd echt gern mal eins beobachten.
> Ansonsten hab ich alles schon durch,vom streunenden Dobermann bis zum Dax oder nem seltenen schwarzen Fuchs.Sogar die fast augestorbene Kreuzotter hab ich mal aufgeschreckt.Nur die Wilsäue gehen mir aus dem Weg



Wahrscheinlich alles abgeknallt bei Euch. Dann dann komm doch mal in Irtenberger Forst bzw. Guttenberger Wald, dann fahren wir so gegen Spätnachmittag ne Runde CC im westl. Teil des Autbahndreiecks WÜ-West. Da kommste bestimmt auf Deine Kosten. Mit etwas Glück bekommst Du auch ganze Rotten zu Gesicht. Ich bekomm jedes Jahr mind. 10-15 Sauen zu Gesicht.


----------



## ragazza (7. November 2008)

kamrehn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich alles abgeknallt bei Euch. Dann dann komm doch mal in Irtenberger Forst bzw. Guttenberger Wald, dann fahren wir so gegen Spätnachmittag ne Runde CC im westl. Teil des Autbahndreiecks WÜ-West. Da kommste bestimmt auf Deine Kosten. Mit etwas Glück bekommst Du auch ganze Rotten zu Gesicht. Ich bekomm jedes Jahr mind. 10-15 Sauen zu Gesicht.



Das ist ja echt ne Schweinerei


----------



## orchknurz (7. November 2008)

die klamm fahr ich auch bestimm 1x die woche... ja da gibts schweine


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. November 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Also ich war schon als Kind mit den Eltern viel im Wald wandern,dann mitm eigenen Kind und auch heut noch mehrere Stunden pro Woche,aber ich hab noch nie ein Wildschwein in freier Natur gesehen,immer nur deren markante Spuren (Suhlen,Feldverwüstungen etc.).Würd echt gern mal eins beobachten.
> Ansonsten hab ich alles schon durch,vom streunenden Dobermann bis zum Dax oder nem seltenen schwarzen Fuchs.Sogar die fast augestorbene Kreuzotter hab ich mal aufgeschreckt.Nur die Wilsäue gehen mir aus dem Weg


Haha,gehe ´mal in den KTWR,da findest Du welche!


----------



## frank-lau (8. November 2008)

Die Schweine  sind überall. Aber ich glaube die haben eh mehr Schiss als du  Gefährlich kanns nur im Frühjahr werden wenn die Bachen Junge haben.
Ansonsten wenns raschelt einfach  weiterfahren als wenn du nix gesehen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (8. November 2008)

in der Wochenend-Ausgabe der Nürnberg Nachrichten ist ein Artikel über Wildschweine in Nürnberg und Umgebung drin. Da stand was von 470 abgeschossenen Wildschweinen letztes Jahr im Stadtgebiet Nürnberg  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## twostroketomsi (10. November 2008)

jo, hier in zabo gibts wildschweine: aktuellste spuren direkt am valznerweiher. aber auch über die siedlerstrasse sind sie schon gelaufen und in die gärten gerauscht.
hab mir gestern in einem freigehege bei pegnitz mal die schweine angeschaut: der eber dort ist ein richtiges monster! einem freilebenden genossen möchte ich definitiv nicht begegnen...
lg
tommes


----------



## norman68 (10. November 2008)

Im Umland von Wendelstein ist auch mit Schweinen zu rechnen. Hab früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nach Schwabach auch schon zwei oder drei gesehen. Aktuell ist es aber zu dunkel früh um 6 Uhr und meine alte Mirage X zeigt mir die nicht mehr so genau.


----------

